# I Wanna Know The Best Thing You Can Feed Your RBP



## Rott-Dogg (Jan 11, 2008)

I would like to know the best thing that i could feed my RBP's I have 2 and i have been feeding them goldfish but now i have realized from reading this website that goldfish are not good for them and i have had different people tell me different things I also realized that night crawlers may be good to feed them IDK PLEASE HELP ME

Picture included (White spots is paint spots on tank from painting my room) so the RBP's dont have white spots that is on the tank


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=166397

thers a thread for the basic diet by nbkk. all those things are perfect. you have to get your reds of the goldfish diet. go to a local supermarket and pick up some talapia. if they dont eat it because there not used to it, wait a day and get them hungry.there is so much stuff on here youll learn quikly.

G


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

geo20 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=166397
> 
> thers a thread for the basic diet by nbkk. all those things are perfect. you have to get your reds of the goldfish diet. go to a local supermarket and pick up some talapia. if they dont eat it because there not used to it, wait a day and get them hungry.there is so much stuff on here youll learn quikly.
> 
> G


Perfectly put.

Also you will need some paint thinner for the glass haha!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A varied diet consisting mainly of Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> *A varied diet* consisting mainly of Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets.


Thats my answer


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, I don't know if it's the light or what, but those guys have some really nice color, considering they've been eating nothing but feeders. If you're new to this and looking for something quick and easy, go with freeze dried stuff from your LFS. Krill, Crickets and Meal Worms are all great things to feed Reds (mine go into berserk frenzies over the krill). Plus, they float, so cleaning up any un-eaten food is easy.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Pellets is the best thing you can feed your Piranhas. Nothing else comes close in nutritional value.

Hater


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

In addition to what was mentioned about pellets, pellets also offer you the advantage of being able to go on vacation for some time. If you need to leave your p's for some extended time but arent willing to risk them to your inexperienced buddy, simply put the pellets into an auto-feeder and set the timer to feed a specific quantity at your desired time intervals and your piranhas will get fed on the dot. (assuming they actually eat pellets).


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

get the shovel out and start digging holes in your garden mine looks like a mine field with the holes in it my neighbour even asked my mum what i was up 2!! silversides are quite cheap


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

> get the shovel out and start digging holes in your garden mine looks like a mine field with the holes in it my neighbour even asked my mum what i was up 2!! silversides are quite cheap


I would be really careful with this, as you never know what kind of pesticides or other chemicals you could bring into your tank bringing things from out of your garden or yard into your tank. Doen't take much and you will have dead fish on your hands.


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

Football54 said:


> I would like to know the best thing that i could feed my RBP's I have 2 and i have been feeding them goldfish but now i have realized from reading this website that goldfish are not good for them and i have had different people tell me different things I also realized that night crawlers may be good to feed them IDK PLEASE HELP ME
> 
> Picture included (White spots is paint spots on tank from painting my room) so the RBP's dont have white spots that is on the tank


mostly anything is good in my personal experience beef heart was my piranhas favorites


----------

